# Vexilar Tricks



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

I know the basics for operating a vexilar, but does anyone have any tips, advice, "tricks of the trade" for operating a vex. things that aren't in the owners manual, things that help you when using your unit??


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

No matter what model you have, watch the red bottom area.

Back in the day when I was really learning my Vexilar, the FL-8 would ever so slightly flicker in the red or orange bottom area. Within a few seconds, a bottom-hugging fish would either cruise just over the bottom or rise to the jig/spoon. So watch for that tell-tale "flicker" in the area that appears to be the bottom, it might just be a fish on the bottom, or one just on the edge of your signal cone near the bottom.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That is an excellent point!! I have found that that "fluttering" is usually a fish. Just because you can't see separation doesn't necessarily mean that there aren't any fish there.

That and don't drop your transducer on the ice from the tailgate of your pickup. They don't like that..........


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You can turn up the "gain" to increase the transducer cone angle. It doesn't actually increase the angle of your transducer, but has somewhat the same effect in that you will pick up more objects to the sides of the cone. This is helpful if you want to check your bait in a secondary hole (not the hole the Vexilar is in), turn up the gain real high and you can usually pick up your other hole(s). I wouldn't fish like this because you will lose separation, but it is nice for checking your other holes on a temporary basis.

Did any of this make sense?!?!


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah it makes perfect sense. so let me get this straight, the bottom it self should be a solid red all the time and never flicker, but if it does there is a possibility of it being a fish???


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes, unless you have weeds.......uuuummm, we won't go there right now.

Yes. You are correct.


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

i understand how the weeds look. thanks for the tips keep em coming, very helpful.


----------



## walliwarrior (Dec 5, 2006)

A word of sadvice.. the bottom wont ALWAYS be red... depending on the hardness of the bottom the stronger the signal.. if you have a gravel bottom or you are fishing rocks it should be red yes.. but if ur fishing mud or mucky bottoms it should be a green to orange :beer:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Yep, the bottom isnt always solid red. Soft and hard bottoms make it different colors.


----------

